# Gloves when turning?



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you wear gloves when turning and what type, where do you get them?

Reason for the question:

Got a small catch, no big deal, kept turning. Saw a couple of drips of blood, small cut, band-aid, no big deal. Eight hours later this thing starts throbbing a bit, go to the doc, finds it but can't get it out, sends me to the emergency room. X-Rays, Ultra Sound, drip with anti-biotics, aneasthetic in the thumb, orthopedic surgeon pulls out a 3/8" long x 1/8" thick (widest part) splinter. That took from 4PM to 10PM in a hospital where I really did not want to be.

Guess it's time for gloves, I can honestly say that in 40 years of woodworing, on and off, this is the first time ever I had an accident, or something serious enough needing help.​


----------



## BClem (Jan 14, 2013)

I've never used gloves when turning, as it creates a tactile barrier between myself and the project. I wonder if your gouge wasn't as sharp as it could have been, or perhaps your tool rest was a bit too far from the blank?
Glad you are on the mend!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

dude that sucks
i dont use gloves either but if i did they would be without fingers and in your case that wouldnt help


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I use an old aviator glove with the fingers cut out mid way. Fits very tight, lamb skin I believe. I use it (left hand only) mainly when roughing out very hard wood that can draw blood or is very hot against the side of the hand.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

I wear these on my dry slippery cracked hands all the time when doing most any kind of work. The tag on the gloves will read - ATLAS Nitrile TOUGH NT370BBK-. Cut the pinkie finger tip off to operate your I phone.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Gloves won't really help splinters because you should cut at least half the fingers off. I wear a bicycle glove which has short fingers. full length fingers can get caught in the wood and do much more damage than what you just had happen. I wear the short gloves on my left hand when turning dry bowls because the wood shavings are sometimes very hot and just the shavings hitting your hand can hurt. It's also quite cold in my shop. I will wear a cotton glove on my right hand because it never gets near the spinning wood. I wear the short glove on my left.
A good tip for getting splinters out. Put a drop of super glue on and let it dry. When it's dry you can peel the super glue off and it will often pull the splinter with it. Don't use the accelorator. Well you can but be prepared to run around the shop shaking your hand and yelling things that your kids shouldn't hear. 
I also keep a set of tweezers with a magnifier on them and a razor blade for the stubborn extra long splinters. I probably would have made a good surgeon if I had gone that route.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

john lucas said:


> Gloves won't really help splinters because you should cut at least half the fingers off. I wear a bicycle glove which has short fingers. full length fingers can get caught in the wood and do much more damage than what you just had happen. I wear the short gloves on my left hand when turning dry bowls because the wood shavings are sometimes very hot and just the shavings hitting your hand can hurt. It's also quite cold in my shop. I will wear a cotton glove on my right hand because it never gets near the spinning wood. I wear the short glove on my left.
> A good tip for getting splinters out. Put a drop of super glue on and let it dry. When it's dry you can peel the super glue off and it will often pull the splinter with it. Don't use the accelorator. Well you can but be prepared to run around the shop shaking your hand and yelling things that your kids shouldn't hear.
> I also keep a set of tweezers with a magnifier on them and a razor blade for the stubborn extra long splinters. I probably would have made a good surgeon if I had gone that route.


This one was about 1/4" below the skin, which is why I did not know initially I had a splinter. Done some research and you are correct, most say full gloves are an absolute no no. Will have to work on keeping my left thumb a bit further from the toolrest, once bitten, twice shy.:furious:


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

never done any wood turning but I work on a metal manual lathe at work and here while back I broke three of my fingers the metal grabbed the glove and and pulled my hand right along with it hurt like a S.O.B. scared the hell outta me to so my guess would be NNNOOO lol


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

When turning I use the padded high impact gloves that only cover the proximal half of my fingers. I use those to cushion my hands (can't have a lot of calluses in my occupation) & they feel great.
Dave H


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Gloves and moving parts spell danger in many cases. More damage can be done with than without. For handling materials they can be good bit I personally can't see myself ever using them with a lathe or other machinery. 

Here is another 'splinter' thread

www.woodworkingtalk.com/f15/heres-one-rusdemka-47043/

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Gloves are dangerous with any equipment especially when they have spinning blades and objects.

Personally I had one of those longer about and 1 1/4" that came form a kickback years ago. I didn't think it was in there either and after like 2 days it was hurting and swelling. I was in a hotel for a out of town craft show. I squeezed the finger trying to see where it was hurting most and the splinter shot out with a glob of puss. Never had a problem after that. I couldn't believe that splinter went in that deep and was that big but was glad it was out.

moral of the story is you may have wasted time and money at the hospital. :laughing:


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

I use gloves [both hands] with half fingers as I turn with either hand. The reasoning being, I turn mainly Australian hardwoods and they come off the tool damn hot. Too hot to leave my tool rest hand in the line of fire for very long.


----------



## Big Mack (Jan 23, 2011)

I started out with the brown cotton ones,and still use then today.Never had a problem with them;Mack


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Back when I was actually into getting my fat butt in shape, the consensus for wearing gloves whilst lifting weights was similar. It keeps you in touch with what you're doing. That being said, I do wear gloves occasionally, depending on what I'm doing. I dropped my chuck on my knuckle swapping it out (with the lathe off, obviously) and gouged myself pretty bad and wore a glove on that hand for a while.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

hughie said:


> I use gloves [both hands] with half fingers as I turn with either hand. The reasoning being, I turn mainly Australian hardwoods and they come off the tool damn hot. Too hot to leave my tool rest hand in the line of fire for very long.


Not to mention the hard sharp seeds/shards some spit at you. :laughing: 

Other than also drawing blood pods are fun to turn. Glad ya'll invented them. :thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

SandburRanch said:


> I wear these on my dry slippery cracked hands all the time when doing most any kind of work. The tag on the gloves will read - ATLAS Nitrile TOUGH NT370BBK-. Cut the pinkie finger tip off to operate your I phone.


I wear these same gloves and they have a wear holes in the places where it would be my skin rubbing off.
I get a better grip on my tools and they're supple enough that I can pick up a washer with them on.


----------



## jgilfor (Jan 25, 2013)

Generally speaking, cloth or leather gloves and rotating tools are a no-no. The risk of a catch, twist, and rip injury is too high.

That said, I wear extra heavy nitrile disposable gloves from HF. They are about 9 or 10 mil thick. Although they won't protect me from cuts and splinters, they also wont get my fingers torn off. There is essentially no way for the lathe to catch one, as they are tight fitting (like medical gloves), and would easily tear if they did somehow get caught. They do also provide excellent protection from dirt, finish, and minor abrasions (like hot wood chips). I am a full-time physician, and can't have my hands looking like I just changed the oil on my F150. The patients just wouldn't understand. Since I turn several hours most days, I needed something to protect my hands. Have been using them for a long time with no issues.

They are about $5 a box for 50 from HF. Good investment for me.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

jgilfor said:


> Generally speaking, cloth or leather gloves and rotating tools are a no-no. The risk of a catch, twist, and rip injury is too high.
> 
> That said, I wear extra heavy nitrile disposable gloves from HF. They are about 9 or 10 mil thick. Although they won't protect me from cuts and splinters, they also wont get my fingers torn off. There is essentially no way for the lathe to catch one, as they are tight fitting (like medical gloves), and would easily tear if they did somehow get caught. They do also provide excellent protection from dirt, finish, and minor abrasions (like hot wood chips). I am a full-time physician, and can't have my hands looking like I just changed the oil on my F150. The patients just wouldn't understand. Since I turn several hours most days, I needed something to protect my hands. Have been using them for a long time with no issues.
> 
> They are about $5 a box for 50 from HF. Good investment for me.


I'd be interested in giving that a try

Not normally a glove guy 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

I work in a garage with only a space heater at my back. When the temps get below 40 the steel can feel mighty cold. I'm originally from New England but have been in NC for about 15 years now -- the Viking blood has thinned.

Bicycle gloves are ok and safe, but don't really help with the cold. I think I finally solved it this year with a $2 purchase at HF (HarborFreight)

http://www.harborfreight.com/nylon-knit-gloves-with-nitrile-palms-medium-66375.html

I'm a righty, so I cut the four fingertips (from knuckle out) off of the left hand so I still can use my sense of touch and avoid getting material caught in a pinch of any kind. My right hand NEVER goes near a spinning lathe so I kept the full fingers there. 

At $2 I had no problem cutting them up for this experiment.

The poly-whatever coating provides just enough barrier to keep the cold steel from getting to my skin and its not like I'm standing in the wind, so the very sheer backing is just enough to keep me from freezing -- so far.
-- Norm


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Everyone just be careful when turning. These were the two splinters in my thumb, about 1/4" beneath the skin; one the Doc removed and I thought that was it, the second worked its way out and I pulled it this morning two weeks later.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

I can only imagine the instant relief when that came out.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've worn gloves once or twice turning wood and only because I was cutting endgrain and heat coming off of it was blistering. I was a nervous wreck and very much afraid the wood would grab the glove so I kept it well behind the tool rest at all times. A glove is very dangerous and should be avoided if at all possible.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*too hot to work*



Steve Neul said:


> I've worn gloves once or twice turning wood and only because I was cutting endgrain and *heat coming off of it was blistering.* I was a nervous wreck and very much afraid the wood would grab the glove so I kept it well behind the tool rest at all times. A glove is very dangerous and should be avoided if at all possible.


I'm not a woodturner, mostly metal, but the first rule is NO Gloves around rotating equipment. including drill presses.
If I remember correctly an episode of American Chopper, Rick the metal fabricator, got his glove caught in a drill press and had to have hand surgery, and was off work for quite a while. At one minute in:
Metal is different because your cutter is secured to a tool rest, but the parts are still rotationg. Slide a piece of syrofoam down the tool shank to prevent the hot chip from hitting your hand... or sumpthin... :boat:


----------

